# Activ Hulls



## Madison

A guy I met in TX has been shooting a steel load at 1860fps, basically told me this is a true [email protected]@kicker!! I do just fine with the 1550fps but I'm jonser and like the idea of "speed kills".. He gave me the recipe, however it calls for a activ hull (all plastic), do they still make these? or is there a alternative hull availble??

keep it reeel

madison


----------



## KEN W

Wow...1860fps....that must really pound the shoulder ....I'd have headaches shooting something that fast.


----------



## gandergrinder

You should still be able to get actives from Ballistic Products.

The only thing I have found is that when you really crank the speed it is hard to get them to pattern.


----------



## Old Hunter

Hey Madison hows it going? Was Texas business or hunting? I am wondering how much shot is in a load that fast. At what point do we hit the dimnishing return? Its going fast but is there enough pellets in the bird for a good clean kill? I wonder the what the difference in speed is at 45 yds? I mean if one load leaves the barrel at 1550 the other at 1350 at 45 yds what is the difference in speed. I know that the faster load slows at a quicker rate than the slower load. As it is faster it encountering more wind resistance. I have always agreed that speed kills but I am wondering where that point of dimishing return starts?


----------



## Madison

Old HUnter- Good to hear from ya!! Texas was a business trip, it was nice to get out of the -20 weather we were having.. I managed to run across a few descent size snow feeds so that made it even better...

Good question on the speed vs. wind resistance on faster loads. TO tell ya the truth I'm not sure.. hmmmmm.. might have to leave that one to the engineers on the site to answer that one..

45 yds?? C'mon man we dont take 45yd shots on canadas. Especially when I'm hunting with you, huey and T we take em at 20 or less :beer: .. hehehehe...

The load consists of 1oz of shot and 45 gr. of powder. I'll be shooting an improved modified extended choke for this load.

WHen I think of shooting this load, I think of Tackleberry in Police academy: while at the firing range he ditches the 357 and pulls out the 44mag with the hot loads and turns everybodies head. That will be me, come this early season..

Keep'n it reeel
madison


----------



## Madison

I talked to BPI and RSI and they basically told me, Activ hulls are virtually impossible to get.. Anyone know if there is a compatible hull for the Activ's???

RSI told me Cheddite is a compatible alternative to Activ hulls. But BPI said "if it calls for an activ, use activ, and there is not a compatible hull available"...

Any suggestions??? I know deviating from a original recipe is sketchy but....

madison


----------



## FACE

DO NOT USE A SUBSTITUTE FOR ACTIVS!!!!
They are their own breed and nothing matches them! 
I wish someone would make them again because they still are the best hull for steel if you can still find some! I'm down to my last 100!


----------



## grnhd

Actually the cheddite is a lower pressure hull than the active.We tested the cheddite and active and the cheddite was lower pressure.


----------



## Madison

do you think its safe to use a cheddite hull with a activ recipe??


----------



## FACE

Any deviation from known recipes can be deadly!!!!! Shotshell reloading is completely different from loading for rifle/handguns! Even small changes can have drastic results in pressures that shotguns are not designed for.
I would suggest consulting the pros like BPI and RSI to get their proven loads.


----------



## Madison

I agree with you 100% Face..

I have spoken to RSI people and they do say to use a cheddite hull in place of the activ hull for their recipes.. Even though they say its o.k. I'm still a little bit wary of the whole idea of deviating from the original recipe..

keepn it reel
madison


----------



## grnhd

Its got to be safe or they(RSI) wouldn't go around telling people to do it.


----------



## goose killer

Madison

What kind of powder does the recipe call for.


----------



## Madison

Alliant Steel


----------



## Booche

I have loaded tons of both for steel and HS. I agree that the ACTIV is it's own breed and probably crimps and cycles in the auto better than anything else. I ASSume we are talking 3" hulls here. Again, these are my opininions and experiences. BP knows their s**t and will usually error to the conservative IMHO. RSI/Buck's Run march to the beat of a very different drum and are very liberal IMHO. Reality usually is found somewhere in between. The Cheddite hull will yield lower pressure with identical load and a slight decline in performance will be realized. Buy these hulls new and make sure you take out the factory primer. They are about as doscile as they come. Use the primer from the recipe. This makes a huge dufference in load performance and pressure. I have been using the blue 3 inch with 25mm brass. This is extra high brass. Use a 6-star crimp and they load like a dream, even easier than the ACTIV. Cheapest place I have found to buy these hulls is Graf and Sons. Their prices include shipping.


----------



## psegriz

Hi all I'm new to this site.

I havn't heard of 1oz. at that speed, but have been reloading 3/4oz at almost 2000fps for sometime. I forget what hull the recipe calls for I believe 2 3/4AA, but have used it in every shell imaginable. I just got couple hundred actives, had to buy loaded w/#4buckshot oh well good coyote medicine anyway. If your concerned about it give me the exact recipe and I'll be the guiny pig and find a hull to make it work. It would be possible to fit 1oz. into a 2 3/4 inch active.


----------

